# Favourite triathlon



## User (2 Feb 2012)




----------



## Flying_Monkey (3 Feb 2012)

User14044mountain said:


> What is your favourite triathlon? Mine was the Yorkshire Dales Triathlon - sadly no longer run. It started with a 1000m swim in Semerwater, 42m cycle across 5 dales (including four or five 1:4 climbs) finishing with an 8 mile run up Pen-y-Ghent.


 
Now that sounds like my kind of event. I am a big fan of the Xterra style off-road triathlons too...


----------



## fimm (6 Feb 2012)

Of the ones I've done, probably Lochore Meadows Sprint (in Fife) - easy lake swim (good first open-water experience), nicely challenging 1-lap bike, flat run. Always a good atmosphere.

I think I will add Ironman Austria for the once-in-a-lifetime experience... but I'm unlikely to ever do anything like that again. I will do Lochore again, all being well.


----------



## 007fair (8 Feb 2012)

fimm said:


> Of the ones I've done, probably Lochore Meadows Sprint (in Fife) - easy lake swim (good first open-water experience), nicely challenging 1-lap bike, flat run. Always a good atmosphere.
> 
> I think I will add Ironman Austria for the once-in-a-lifetime experience... but I'm unlikely to ever do anything like that again. I will do Lochore again, all being well.


Interesting  May look into that (Lochore NOT Austria) for my first open water Tri


----------



## fimm (8 Feb 2012)

007fair said:


> Interesting  May look into that (Lochore NOT Austria) for my first open water Tri


I think you might have to be quick if you are thinking about this year - apparently it is nearly full already!

Rockymountain, I wrote a race report on Austria for the triathlon forums here - you can probably start at the third paragraph if you don't want the context/preamble... it was indeed a very special experience with all the support you get. By "Finnish Ironman" I assume you mean a different race to Norseman?


----------



## 007fair (9 Feb 2012)

fimm said:


> Of the ones I've done, probably Lochore Meadows Sprint (in Fife) - easy lake swim (good first open-water experience), nicely challenging 1-lap bike, flat run. Always a good atmosphere.
> 
> I think I will add Ironman Austria for the once-in-a-lifetime experience... but I'm unlikely to ever do anything like that again. I will do Lochore again, all being well.


I've entered the lochore sprint in June.  will be my first OW swim .. eek!


----------



## xxmimixx (14 Feb 2012)

007fair said:


> I've entered the lochore sprint in June.  will be my first OW swim .. eek!


 

Good luck hope you enjoy it! Let us know how you get on with it!


----------

